# Effexor



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi everyone, I'm back....I'm still feeling out of the loop, but hanging in there. Seems like this thing is turning into a viral thing and will take it's time in leaving.I went back to the doctor today and she has recommended putting me on a new antidepressant.I've been on zoloft for 8 years and I wonder at times if it is still helping. She would like me to change over to Effexor. I think she could tell that I was nervous about changing. I don't want to go into the doldrums again and besides that all the yucky things that go with starting a new drug. Is or has anyone been on Effexor and how was it. I'll take good news or bad news. I just want to hear personal experiences. I don't start it for a couple of days, have to wean myself off of the zoloft first. I'll make a visit to the antidepressant board too.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I have no personal experience in this area, but I have plenty of (((((hugs)))))


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi weenerim sorry i dont remember just how it effected me,but i do know it didnt work for me.good luck.


----------



## adorableblueeyedblonde (Nov 30, 2001)

Hi,I'm mainly on the IBS board, but lately the fibro is really bugging me at night. I've been on effexor for awhile now, and remeron, to help me sleep. I had fyb years ago, and got over it fast, but since I've had the IBS lots of the symtoms have come back. Hope this helps somePatty


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Adorable, how long did it take for you to notice a difference on the effexor and what is remeron? I'm having a very bad case of IBS right now and I'm at wits end with it. My doctor says that she will give me something for my IBS in a few weeks. She doesn't like to start a patient on 2 new meds at once. Thanks Denny, MrsM for your replies. Sorry to hear it didn't work for you Denny. I was told to give it a good month.


----------



## thomasw839 (Aug 21, 2002)

Weener,I've been on Effexor for a few years now. The only side effect I remember having was killer headaches for the first several days. They stopped within about a week. After that, smooth sailing, except for when the dose was adjusted. Then I had to go through the headache thing again. It's been a very good thing for me. Good luck with it. I hope it works well for you. Cyndie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Cyndie, I'm happy to hear that effexor is working for you. Keeping my fingers crossed that it will do the same for me.


----------

